
Wire for Web – HD quality calls in browsers by the team behind Skype - jkaljundi
https://app.wire.com/
======
alanduric
Thnx @jkaljundi! Beside High quality, I hope you will like also what you see
when you test app.wire.com with SSL Labs

~~~
jnthn
Thanks @alanduric for taking the time and getting that configuration in place.
Next step is to bring real end to end cryptography into play for chat as well?

~~~
alanduric
You are right @jnthn - that is very important for wire. At this point of time,
we have end to end encrypted calls. With messaging, as you know, there is of
number of challenges related to trade off(s) - encryption strength vs pwd
recoverability vs history being synced and recoverable cross devices all the
way to simplicity of use - UX).

------
jkaljundi
Is this one of the first production-ready and high-quality WebRTC
implementations? It definitely looks and sounds really smooth.

